# Herbs I take for hair loss due to PCOS



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2007)

Aliena asked for this.

Milk Thistle - strengthens liver

Saw Palmetto - counteracts Dihydro-tetosterons which causes male pattern baldness

Inositol - Deficiency of inositol, you may experience symptoms such as eczema, hair loss, constipation, and abnormalities of the eyes and raised cholesterol. 


Silica - strengthens and thickens hair.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Sandie, Thanks for this. I have very very thick hair, but it fell out for more than three months after I was banded in clumps! It has now stopped falling out and is growing normally again. Thanks for the info.
Susannah


----------



## kr7 (Aug 25, 2007)

So Sandie, how long have you been taking these? Do you find a big difference in your hair thickness?

Chris


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 25, 2007)

My nutritionist recommends Folligro for her clients with hair thinning or loss (there are packages for men and women, but they're identical). I've heard great things about it, and it's inexpensive. It features Fenugreek, said to dilate blood vessels, in addition to the DHT-fighting saw palmetto.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sure I've said this, but I was on a medication that caused dramatic hair loss (and change in texture) last year. It was devastating.

I've been taking vitamins (not herbs, I know) ever since. C, E, Selenium, Zinc, Biotin.

However, studies have just come out correlating Selenium and diabetes. While connections can't be proven, many are now saying we shouldn't be taking selenium supplements.

i'll finish my bottle, as I'm polish and catholic and can't pitch anything, but I won't refill it.

The Nioxin stuff didn't do anything for me. It tingled, but I don't buy it. I can rub peppermint oil on my hair, too, but... I know others love it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> My nutritionist recommends Folligro for her clients with hair thinning or loss (there are packages for men and women, but they're identical). I've heard great things about it, and it's inexpensive. It features Fenugreek, said to dilate blood vessels, in addition to the DHT-fighting saw palmetto.



Interesting Sam. I will check this out.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2007)

kr7 said:


> So Sandie, how long have you been taking these? Do you find a big difference in your hair thickness?
> 
> Chris



I have used these herbs for years and they helped grow back a ton of my hair. Truth is - if your hair loss is due to something like hypothyroid, PCOS, or WLS it will more than likely never be as thick as it was. However I am very happy with how thick my hair is now.

The way to use herbs properly is to take the minimum dose that produces the desired effect. More is not necessisarily good. What you do is take the recommended dose on the bottle until you see your hair growing back (remember this could take months - there is no quick fix with herbs) then back off a little on your dose and see is your hair still growns back as before. The desired way to do this is to drop your dosage until your hair starts falling out again and then go back to the dosage just before that one and stay there. Also, give your body a break once in a while. Stop taking the herbs for 2 weeks once in a while. It gives your body a chance to cleanse itself and helps you to not overload your system or the herbs stop working.

I know this sounds like a lot to do. Just use common sense when using herbs. They are drugs.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm sure I've said this, but I was on a medication that caused dramatic hair loss (and change in texture) last year. It was devastating.
> 
> I've been taking vitamins (not herbs, I know) ever since. C, E, Selenium, Zinc, Biotin.
> 
> ...



Jes, I'm sorry that the Nioxin didn't work for you. How long did you actually use it? It took a good 6 months to begin to show serious regrowth on me. Hair naturally grows on average 1/2" per month, which is why it takes a while to really see results. I've been using it now for 2 years, and the diameter of my pony tail went from 1+1/4" 2 years ago, to 3"measured 2 weeks ago. That is a serious improvement...and major regrowth. 

Biotin is a fabulous suppliment for growth, but not re-growth. In other words it will accellerate the growth of the hair that you have, but if you have thinning hair, it will not bring it back. By taking biotin, it has accellerated my hair growth to almost 3/4" per month over the last 2 years.

Herbs are hit and miss. They work for some, but generally most find no improvement with taking herbs. Primarily because the herbs will be used up in other areas of the body before it ever gets to the hair, which is one of the last things to get suppliments. There are some that have gotten good results from herbs and oils used directly on the scalp, where the majority of problems exists for most. One of the girls on the hair board I post on has a great forumla for herb infused oils that she massages into her scalp nightly. For me, that just proved incredibly messy, and a waste of time. YMMV.

OK, I'm done with my hairdresser's moment of the week.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2007)

Sandie...all good to know. I'm lucky in that while I'm sad I don't have the hair I did, mine IS growing back in. So I'm not thinned out anymore, I just have weird curly hair mixed with straight hair, in about 3 very different lengths. Not pretty. ON the plus side, if the Circus is hiring, I'm a shoe in.

I used the Nioxin for a long while, but I'm thinking it just wasn't the right time. NOW, I can't use anything but my probably-a-bit-of-a-scam shamp/cond b/c of the Brazilian treatment I got on my hair recently (and which I'm doing again in a few weeks. it wore off, which is normal, AND it works best on damaged hair, which I don't have, so it wore away more quickly). 

But seriously, all hail the Brazilian.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2007)

Nioxin works for me too. I used it for a long time but it is so expensive I stopped not too long ago and I found a brand of shampoo at Whole Foods that contains Biotin and it works really well.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Sandie for posting this! I am currently using Biotin and it seems to be working for me, for the most part. I'm trying to pick the most neutralist of neutral herbs right now, because of stomach issues. 

I've never heard of Folligro; I'll have to check it out.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been using a new shampoo and conditioner that I heard about on another forum I'm on, it's called Jason Biotin shampoo and conditioner. I'm not sure if it's going to work or not as I've only been using it a couple of weeks but I'll let you all know. It's a bit pricey so if I don't see any results, I'll stop.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> ... the Brazilian treatment I got on my hair recently (and which I'm doing again in a few weeks. it wore off, which is normal, AND it works best on damaged hair, which I don't have, so it wore away more quickly).
> But seriously, all hail the Brazilian.



What's this? Have no idea, am curious.

My hair (usually very thick) is still havin lots of sad thinning problems due to scalp psoriasis, two of the most unglamorous/terrorizing/depressing words to appear in the English language together. Sigh.


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> What's this? Have no idea, am curious.
> 
> My hair (usually very thick) is still havin lots of sad thinning problems due to scalp psoriasis, two of the most unglamorous/terrorizing/depressing words to appear in the English language together. Sigh.



Hey (and sorry, Liz. I know we've discussed hair woes before). The brazilian isn't for hair loss, so I won't get into it here but if you're interested, ask me about it and I'll discuss it in the Clubhouse (in the J-log)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> Hey (and sorry, Liz. I know we've discussed hair woes before). The brazilian isn't for hair loss, so I won't get into it here but if you're interested, ask me about it and I'll discuss it in the Clubhouse (in the J-log)



Good golly! :huh: Okay! (I'm probably imagining all the wrong things)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, Liz. Scalp psoroasis? I can only imagine how painful/irritating/frustrating and hateful that must be. Can you see a doctor about it, maybe get some medication? It sounds awful. 

In my own case I've always had thin hair -- the pathetic kind so thin you can see my ears through it. Getting Syndrome X and then WLS didn't help, that's for sure, although after an initial loss after WLS it's grown back in to its pre-30's thickness, such as it is.  

The only thing that's helped me is Nioxin and hair extensions. I use the Nioxin for noticeably thinning chemically "enhanced" hair and I considered it a huge compliment when the clerk at the beauty supply store said, "You don't need that." Um, yeah, I I do. The hair extensions I use are the "Euro lock" type and don't harm the hair at all. I loooooove them. I have them out now temporarily and am emotionally devastated (which is only a little bit of an exaggeration).

Fortunately for my kids none of them inherited my thin hair and all have gorgeous hair with lots of body. In my daughter's case, she even is blessed with gorgeous, thick natural ringlets although naturally she's forever straightening her hair.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 26, 2007)

Sandie, do you know of a good place on the net where you can check drug interactions with these herbs?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 26, 2007)

Nioxin is all an external thing, right? Nothing you take internally?


----------



## Tina (Aug 27, 2007)

Right, Liz. EBay usually has the best deals on it.



Michelle said:


> Sandie, do you know of a good place on the net where you can check drug interactions with these herbs?



I'll be interested in seeing what Sandie has, but I found your question interesting, so I took a quick look.

I find this site helpful, because they also talk about food interactions. Like, check this out:


> Aged cheese (brie, parmesan, cheddar and Roquefort), fava beans, sauerkraut, Italian green beans, some beers, red wine, pepperoni and overly ripe avocados should be avoided by people taking MAO antidepressants. The interaction can cause a potentially fatal rise in blood pressure.


Though, WebMDHealth says it's uncommon to have interactions, though possible, and St. John's Wort is evidently the worst culprit.

This one has quite a list.

This one takes a bit more of a scientific approach.

Just a little search before going to bed, as you piqued my curiosity, Michelle.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/Home

http://www.i-care.net/herbdrug.htm

The best book I know about Herbs is "The Little Herb Encyclopedia"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Nioxin is all an external thing, right? Nothing you take internally?



Right. It's a whole line of hair care products -- from shampoo to scalp treatment and even to styling products -- that help to stimulate hair growth. I've tried the styling products and was kind of "meh" about them but I do like the basic set and use it most of the time. The follicle stimulator works is pricey but uber concentrated and you only use it on especially thinning areas.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Nioxin is all an external thing, right? Nothing you take internally?



Liz...

They have a full line of products, including vitamins, which I do take as well. I figure it can't hurt. The best thing is to go to their site www.nioxin.com , and check out which system you would need. There are several for different types of hair, and whether you color or not. Then buy it on ebay, or at ulta. At the very least you need the Cleanser (shampoo) and Scalp Therapy (conditioner), the scalp treatment is also good if you really want to push the regrowth aspect, and then you add other things as needed. 

You can PM me if you have questions. I've learned alot about this stuff over the last two years. It may seem pricey, but, I buy the big bottles (litre) and they last me a year.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2007)

Sandie, you get yours on Ebay? What a great idea! Are you sure that the quality is good? And can you give me a recommendation of some sellers? Thanks!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 30, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Sandie, you get yours on Ebay? What a great idea! Are you sure that the quality is good? And can you give me a recommendation of some sellers? Thanks!



Hey Vickie...

I don't buy from any one seller. When ever I need Nioxin, I just search for what I need, and check the prices and shipping costs and go with the best. Never had a problem. It is important to be sure you know what the prices should be however. Check Ulta.com, they sell it too, and you can get a good baseline on prices before you head over to Ebay.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 31, 2007)

I started taking saw palmetto extract and am using Nizoral, which is supposed to wash DHT off the scalp. Hopefully I'll be able to report in a month or so that it's working.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks y'all for answering my questions about nioxin...I think I may try it. Along with a few additional things mentioned here that I haven't been using.

The thing that's frustrating about psoriasis, esp. scalp P, is that it's hard to, well, treat at all --make it go away. Can only seem to really tackle it outside in, even though I'm working hard on stress reduction and taking certain herbs and such. I'm working on it...

This is a great thread. I'm really glad it's here. Seriously, sometimes I think the best things about Dims are the clothing board (I don't mean that frivolously at all) and the health board! I have been working hard on improving a lot of health problems in recent years and it's been hugely helpful to have support here on the health board the last year. Especially about problems that cause embarrassment. Cause you know, screw embarrassment! This world is hard enough...


----------

